# Innocent Eyes, Indigo caught in the act so cute. He is with my Uncle to.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Eveyone!!! I caught Indigo in the act.. He gets this innocent look in his eyes when he puts his foot up on his bell i have been trying to get the right photo got one but when i get another one that is better ill post it.. When he puts his foot on his bell with one foot on the perch ill say to him What are you doing then he looks at me with Innocent eyes as if he has done something guilty but to cute I love him so much..The other day my Uncle was over and Indi couldn't wait to get out on Uncle Ronnie he is Mum's brother. Then last night i caught him again Indi likes my toes and tries to bit them or do something that budgies like to do but i won't say what that is.. He is so funny I had to kick him off my toes when he took a liking to them.. Please enjoy..

Indigo caught in the act Innocent eyes guilty..




Indi talks with his bell in his beak.


Indigo with Uncle Ronnie.


Sneaky Indigo gets further to my toes.


I have you now Mum I love toes and you no what i do to them to.


To Cute.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

how cute looks like he is doing a splits


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kcladyz said:


> how cute looks like he is doing a splits


Heidi Yes It does look like he is doing the splits it is so funny to watch and he gets this look on his eyes as if to say i'm innocent.. Thank you..


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures, it's nice to see Indi playing with his bell toy, he even gets on his tippy toes in the 3rd pic!


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*I like the "Sneaky Indigo" pic the best! He is such a pretty budgie Lyn! *


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Indi is such a cute cheeky little boy. And he knows he is up to mischief. I know that look so well. I get it from my Cockatoo's when they are up to no good. Great pictures Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Great pictures, it's nice to see Indi playing with his bell toy, he even gets on his tippy toes in the 3rd pic!


Thank you Aluz. It is funny when he gets up on his toes to reach the bell when he does it then he gets that guilty look on his face so cute..



PipSqueakZ said:


> *I like the "Sneaky Indigo" pic the best! He is such a pretty budgie Lyn! *


Thank you Wendy.. I like the Sneaky photo of Indigo to he is full of surprises every day he has the biggest personality for a little bird. It is funny when he looks at you as if he has done something wrong it is so cute.. I think it is his eyes that give it away..



Kate C said:


> Indi is such a cute cheeky little boy. And he knows he is up to mischief. I know that look so well. I get it from my Cockatoo's when they are up to no good. Great pictures Lyn.


Thank you Kate.. Indigo is so cute when he is cheeky and the look he gives when he thinks he has done something wrong it is so cute he is really funny.. I think that Indigo knows when he is up to mischief with his bell... he he!!!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Haha, too cute!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute photos,thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

eduardo said:


> *Haha, too cute!*


Thank you Dee..



nuxi said:


> Very cute photos,thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby..


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

So funny! :laugh: Thanks for sharing


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

He is so cute Lyn. He looks very like my little Blue who sadly went to rainbow Bridge last year. He used to love his bell like Indigo. I will always miss him. You dont know how much love a little bird gives you untill you have one. Anyway i am getting two baby boys in April. A green one and a Blue one. Really looking forward to it. Indigo is so beautiful Lyn.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The picture with Indi talking to his bell is my favorite. *


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Indi, looking good as always. He is such a star!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Indigo is definitely a celebrity! He's gorgeous!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

PrincipePio said:


> So funny! :laugh: Thanks for sharing


Thank you Bethany I am happy Indi made your day..



marya said:


> He is so cute Lyn. He looks very like my little Blue who sadly went to rainbow Bridge last year. He used to love his bell like Indigo. I will always miss him. You dont know how much love a little bird gives you untill you have one. Anyway i am getting two baby boys in April. A green one and a Blue one. Really looking forward to it. Indigo is so beautiful Lyn.


Thank you Marya.. Indigo is violet with a touch of blue on him.. I am happy for you that you are getting two new budgies.. They will make you happy again but you never forget our other budgies we have had they gave us so much joy and love....Yes I do know how much one little budgie can give us so much love...



FaeryBee said:


> *The picture with Indi talking to his bell is my favorite. *


Thank you Miss Deb.. I'll try to get a better photo of Indi talking to his bell but better still I'll get a video of to sometime this week. Glad you liked them...



jellyblue said:


> Indi, looking good as always. He is such a star!


Thank you Susan.,



StarlingWings said:


> Indigo is definitely a celebrity! He's gorgeous!


Thank you...


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Indi is just the cutest! I wish like anything I could have some babies of his with one of my little girls *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *Indi is just the cutest! I wish like anything I could have some babies of his with one of my little girls *


Thank you Lindsey.... Maybe you can fly one of your little females out here for Indi I could breed some little Indis for you when they get to 4 weeks I could fly them to you it would be so cool to have little baby budgies from Indigo he has a good bloodline and his personality is huge...If Indi had a female from you Lindsey it would take Indis mind off my fingers and my toes he has a thing for them and it is breeding season right now... I'd love to have some little baby budgies from Indi that would be so cool... Lindsey you and your husband fly to Australia stay with us and you could bring a little female budgie for Indi. You are welcome anytime...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Indi is too handsome, and what a personality. You better not breed him Lyn, everbody in the world would want an Indi baby...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Indi is too handsome, and what a personality. You better not breed him Lyn, everbody in the world would want an Indi baby...


Ha Ha Bro you are to funny... I'd give the first baby to Lindsey she wants to breed a baby Indi i'd love to breed with him but if i do he may stop talking and being my friend he make take a liking to his lady friend more than me... he he!!! Maybe the breeder i got him from will breed another Indi for me later on..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone..


----------



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

Such a cutie, love the look on his face ^^


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahaha! he's so funny! He has that guilty look indeed!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Imaginary said:


> Such a cutie, love the look on his face ^^


Thank you..



despoinaki said:


> Hahaha! he's so funny! He has that guilty look indeed!


Thank you Despina.. He sure does have the guilty look...


----------



## Katkin (Aug 21, 2014)

Great pics Lyn, Indigo is such a poser! And very innocent, butter wouldn't melt in his mouth hehe


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Katkin said:


> Great pics Lyn, Indigo is such a poser! And very innocent, butter wouldn't melt in his mouth hehe


Thank you Kat. Indigo loves the camera..


----------



## Bernard (Dec 31, 2014)

Very cute. He's handsome


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

What great photos, he is a handsome little guy.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Lillahine said:


> What great photos, he is a handsome little guy.


Thank you,


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

You are brave Lyn, mind you, Indigo can presumably be trusted around toes.... Dizzy cannot...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jazzboys said:


> You are brave Lyn, mind you, Indigo can presumably be trusted around toes.... Dizzy cannot...


Thank you Liz.. Indi is so funny around toes..


----------



## Skyle (Jun 27, 2014)

Aww, he's so cute! :budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skyle said:


> Aww, he's so cute! :budge:


Thank you for looking at Indis photos...


----------



## rockybudgeboa (Dec 12, 2006)

What a HUNK he is.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

rockybudgeboa said:


> What a HUNK he is.


Thank you Leslie...


----------



## rockybudgeboa (Dec 12, 2006)

My Pleasure


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

rockybudgeboa said:


> My Pleasure


I'll be posting some more photos of Indi soon.,,


----------



## rockybudgeboa (Dec 12, 2006)

Excellent


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

rockybudgeboa said:


> Excellent


On the weekend sometime...


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I saw that bell and him photos. He just seems to be enjoying the bell, anthe people in the home where he lives. I did not catch that thing he has about you and your toes. All in all, he enjoys hihomelife and the people in it.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Birdmanca said:


> I saw that bell and him photos. He just seems to be enjoying the bell, anthe people in the home where he lives. I did not catch that thing he has about you and your toes. All in all, he enjoys hihomelife and the people in it.


Thank you. It is breeding season and Indi gets a bit naughty with our toes...


----------

